# Bacterial Gill Disease???!!!



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

i recently got a blood parrot from a local fish store.
from the tank view he looked fine,full color. but when
i got home and put him into my tank. i notice that 
his tissue were wide open, it look soo nasty.i wonder 
if his tissue will be normal someday? i didnt return him 
because i only got him for $10.and they only give store credit.

my question is 
is it a bacterial gill disease? what can i treat it with? 
can my other fish catch it? please help

the fish is doing okay he is in a 125 gallon with 
other blood parrots.the gill just looks really gross.




































here you can see his gill flaments.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

are they red and worm like?


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Are blood parrots the fish that are artificially dyed? :-?


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

gage said:


> are they red and worm like?


Yes Gage please help.I love blood parrots.but this one had just really gross me out.


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it's totally normal. I have 7 blood parrots, and one of them has more pronounced gill cilia, much like the one in your picture. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mr.Red (Sep 23, 2009)

twohuskies said:


> I think it's totally normal. I have 7 blood parrots, and one of them has more pronounced gill cilia, much like the one in your picture. I wouldn't worry about it.


its just gross to be looking at.i cant believe my local fish store sold it be like this.
idk what to with him.ppl wouldnt want to take him.under his gills u can see those nasty worm looking creatures.

i have never come across something like this before. :-?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

It really is normal. Give the fish time to settle in, and it may be less pronounced. I freaked the first time I saw it, but don't notice it at all now.


----------

